# Home insurance: sinkholes & other natural disasters



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello, as I may be soon buying my first property in Spain, I was wondering about insurance.

Are things like this covered in Spain?


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Well...is there anybody living in Spain willing to ask to any insurance company please?


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

You can get home insurance in Spain, you'd need to check with each insurance company as to what they cover and what they exclude.

I use mapfre.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are a lot of insurance companies here including Direct Line, known over here as Linea Directa. Someone correct me but I am unaware of any sinkholes in Spain??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> There are a lot of insurance companies here including Direct Line, known over here as Linea Directa. Someone correct me but I am unaware of any sinkholes in Spain??


seems we were both wrong http://itia.ntua.gr/hsj/redbooks/200/hysj_200_01_0323.pdf


to the OP

there are lots of insurance companies - you'd be best waiting until you know exactly where you're buying & contacting several yourself

I suspect it will depend upon your location as much as anything else


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't quote...the image is too large...I can't edit my initial post 

Can any maybe remove that large image, sorry?

Thanks for the answers, sinkholes unfortunately may happen anywhere, but I don't speak Spanish yet so how can I ask those insurance companies if they cover such rare events?

Thank you


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes its true but this is not on the same scale as US or Chile or Peru....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Actually, I've just remembered that a few years ago there was a big case of subsidence in the Barrio del Carmen in Barcelona, but it was due to the metro. I suppose that's not the same as a sinkhole, is it?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Natural disasters like Earthquakes, Flooding , etc; are covered , as long as you have house insurance, under 'Riesgo extraordinario' ( Extraordinary risks) . All insurance companies pay into the 'Consorcio' which covers all these risks. 

The only sinkhole around at the moment is the bottomless one that all the money is disappearing into ! :rofl:


----------

